# Change/Swap Cruze 95226898G infotainment screen to 95952766G



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

munkkisankari said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the 2-lined infotainment screen (95226898G) and would like to replace it to the bigger screen (95952766G) which is not the Mylink LCD screen.
> Reason for this change is that my original screen seems to have lost its' back light and is only barely visible when it is sunny.
> So my question is *1.* do I have to do some changes to the radio unit or is it plug and play, meaning that are the radio units different or is it just software? Alternatively I could change the original screen to same type of screen. *2.* Are these parts marked somehow to the specific VIN number of the car?


I think you are blazing a new trail. Keep us informed. I will try and find other 2010 infotainement threads later.


----------



## munkkisankari (Aug 10, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> I think you are blazing a new trail. Keep us informed. I will try and find other 2010 infotainement threads later.


I ordered the bigger screen and it should arrive sometime in September. I will inform how the swap went as soon as I get it done


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I think screens are plug and play, but I have no idea how compatible the two models are. I know the color MyLink and the basic green are very different animals.


----------



## munkkisankari (Aug 10, 2020)

Okay I tried switching them but it did not work. It's hard to find wiring diagrams for the smaller screen but I'd suspect they could be the same with the other one.

In addition the radio control buttons did not work with the new screen.

Well at least the new screen was just 25$


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

munkkisankari said:


> Okay I tried switching them but it did not work. It's hard to find wiring diagrams for the smaller screen but I'd suspect they could be the same with the other one.
> 
> In addition the radio control buttons did not work with the new screen.
> 
> Well at least the new screen was just 25$


Maybe backlight is the same and you can swap them?


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

munkkisankari said:


> Okay I tried switching them but it did not work. It's hard to find wiring diagrams for the smaller screen but I'd suspect they could be the same with the other one.
> 
> In addition the radio control buttons did not work with the new screen.
> 
> Well at least the new screen was just 25$


I see you are in Finland. I am not sure how different the Cruze gen1 radio systems are there. I think the AM band is different there which means the radios will be different. But the other items in the system such as the radio controls and amplifier can be the same.

In the gen1 Cruzes, from what I've seen so far, there are two different radio system topologies, one with the color display, and one with the monochrome display. I have attached a couple drawings which I have been working on.

For the color system, the radio controls (A22 in the attachment) connect directly to the radio block (A11) via the CAN graphial interface. The display (P17) is connected to the radio via a video bus and a touch screen bus.

For the monochrome system, the radio controls connect to the display (and not the radio) via LIN bus 10, a one-wire bus. The CAN graphical interface is used here to connect the display to the radio.

So it appears the radio, controls, and display need to be matched. There may be multiple radios, multiple controls, and multiple displays which will work in the monochrome topology, and multiple but different radios, controls, and displays for the color systems. But all three pieces need to come from the same monochrome or color group of parts.

I'm not sure if different wiring harnesses are used for the two topologies.

So I suspect, for the 95952766 display, you would also need a different radio and controls, and maybe wiring harness, if it can be made to work at all. But I don't see 95952766 listed anywhere for use in the Cruze, so making it work may not be possible.

Doug

.


----------



## munkkisankari (Aug 10, 2020)

plano-doug said:


> I see you are in Finland. I am not sure how different the Cruze gen1 radio systems are there. I think the AM band is different there which means the radios will be different. But the other items in the system such as the radio controls and amplifier can be the same.
> 
> In the gen1 Cruzes, from what I've seen so far, there are two different radio system topologies, one with the color display, and one with the monochrome display. I have attached a couple drawings which I have been working on.
> 
> ...


Super neat! Thanks for the insights


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

For some reason I cannot locate the other related non-US posts so far.
On the off chance anything is the same as US models, look through these posts:

Mylink 2.0 Alternative and aftermarket hands free microphone adapter
How-To: Disassemble Radio To Program VIN
How I did the MyLink Wire Harness
Updated Quick and Dirty Mylink Upgrade DIY for Gen 1 Cruzes


----------

